# Lawn equipment uses during disaster



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

There's a lot of tense things going on in the world, with some dire, dystopian scenarios floating around (war, societal breakdown, etc.). Without going into what could cause the breakdown, if something did happen that caused a collapse of utilities, food supply, police, what kind of uses could lawn equipment serve? I'm assuming a lawn mower could serve some purpose if it's broken down and repurposed? Or perhaps a blower, or trimmer, or some other tools in the garage? Would a reel or rotary mower be better for repurposing? Or maybe these could be fashioned into basic self-defense weapons? Thoughts?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Get both!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

This would be my favorite for any post-hurricane recovery.


----------

